# Summer is for drinking beer! What's your brew?



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi all, are you stocking up on wobbly pops for the hot summer nights?

Nothing do I enjoy more, is sitting outside with my neighbours, sipping a cold beer and shooting the breeze.  

Sleemans Cream Ale (hometown brew, Guelph, Ont,)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Northern Light of 1892 Traditional Ale from The Quidi Vidi Brewing Co.

http://www.newfoundlandbeer.com/


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Lucky if I'm drinking with the good ole boys from Vancouver Island (Lucky being a brand of cheap beer drunk by everyone on the Island for those not in the cultural know). Maple Cream Ale from the Granville Island Brewery if I have a choice.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Pylonman, a tipple of the bottle to you!

Make mine a Sleeman Cream Ale too!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Imperial
Grolsch
Stella
Sleeman
Sapporo

But what I really prefer on a hot summer day is a cold Banana Mama with lots of Rum 

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

These are all my favourites - my order of preference changes according to the season. For Summer it's:

1) McAuslan St. Ambroise Pale Ale, Apricot Wheat Ale, Griffon Extra Pale Ale
2) Unibroue U, U2, Ephemere
3) Pilsner Urquel
4) Kilkenny Cream Ale
5) Sapporo
6) Boddingtons
7) Guinness
8) Sleeman Cream Ale, Silver Creek Lager
9) McEwan's Scotch Ale
10) McAuslan Oatmeal Stout

I still prefer home brew but I've not made any in a while, as I want to get a kegging system before making another batch. Washing home brew bottles is a pain in the bum.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm more of a taster... I try different beers every time.
Right now I have Holsten and Steelback in my fridge.

But I'd prefer a Guinness or a Tetleys...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

A friend of mine recently dropped off a thank-you gift for helping her design a CV for a job in BC: She called it "Beers of the World": Corona, Sapporo, Heineken, MGD, Becks, and Molson Canadian. 

It was a nice mix for a warm day on my new patio.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Default beer: Corona
Rotating favs: Guiness, Kilkenny, Hoegarden
Currently in the fridge: Fat Tire Amber Ale, Corona and Granville Island Heifiwiesen (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Kriek


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Beers of choice:

Okanagan Spring Pale Ale
Okanagan Spring 1516
Sleemans Honey Brown
Becks & Heineken (which, honestly, are the same thing)
When I was in the UK I drank a lot of Carlsberg, but it's kinda weak.

Speaking of which, I need to hit the liquor store today. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Good choices PB> 

The Doug, with beer preferences like that, you likely don't have to buy food. Heavy dude.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I also like: 
- Coronas (with lime)
- Heinkens from the US
- Molson Canadian
- Kookenay 
- LGD
and anything thats offered to me.

Fat Tire Amber Ale- What a great name! Sounds like a downhillers beer.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Creemore


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Newcastle Brown Ale or as the locals would say, Newkie brune.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Guinness... down the pub...

At home... Sleeman's Honey Brown or Silver Creek


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

corona is so refreshing in summer.

i also like molson export, red stripe, speights, heineken, stella artois, rickards red... and keiths (but i hate those freaking ads!)

i'm relatively new to beer.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Keiths or something else light during the summer. Kilks, guiness during the winter. Hmm... I also drinnk a lot more of the light in a night than the dark.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

stella


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

summer: moosehead
winter: smithwicks

other: Lucky Lager


----------



## Mike Y (Nov 9, 2003)

I really love Dab from Germany... made the traditional German way. It is a good social beer and personally I think it is one of the best tasting lagers.

Carlsberg is pretty good too but never in cans.

I do not drink American beer... it just has no flavour.

Has anyone tried Molson Kick yet?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Mike Y said:


> Carlsberg is pretty good too but never in cans.


I wasn't aware that any beer was good in cans.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I like this one.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

A friend of mine has proclamed that there is no such thing as bad beer.....just better beer.
My favourites are: Sleeman's Cream, Corona (with lime), Groelsch, Alexander Keith, and sometimes Rickard's Red


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Big Rock Grasshopper Wheat Ale. A great hot summer day blond ale; great with a slice of lemon.

Other nice light summer beers are Granville Island's Larger, and Dos Equis Amber (with lime).

Cheers


----------



## x_philie2000 (Feb 23, 2005)

Any strong Québec MicroBrewries!

- La terrible (10.5% alcohol)
- La fringante (10%)
- La fin du monde (9%)
- Trois pistoles (9%)
- La maudite (8%)
- U (5%)

If you don't believe me about the percentage of alcohol in the beers check this one : Unibroue's Beers


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

I only support micro-breweries and do not purchase beer at Labatt/Molson-owned Beer Stores here in Ontario. This means all my beer is purchased at LCBO or at the micro-breweries themselves...

My current fave is Neustadt Brewery's 10w30. Dark. Delicious. Awesome.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, mon frere, Rickard's Red is becoming popular in St.John's.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Kilkenny is a great creamy ale

There is one from a microbrewery in Quebec. It's called "Belle Guelle" or something along those lines. Its good.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Granville Island Lager
Gastown Amber Ale (by granville island brewing)

Okanagan Springs Pale Ale

Sleemans Cream Ale

Alexander Kieth's

Rickard's Red


mmmman... I'm starting to sound like a lush... it's what I get for living in Calgary!!!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I really like IPAs. There are more than a few microbreweries around, and fortunately, Spinnakers has started shipping some of their beers in to local beer stores. Their Extra Special Bitter is great with a curry, and their Nut Brown ale is always a nice treat.

When at a pub, I think I usually get a nice Piper's Pale Ale, or an Okie Springs Pale Ale. 

I'm very interested in this "new" Sleeman's Original that is being "sampled" this sunday for the first time at one of the beer stores. It should be interesting. Their honey brown is really quite good.

For those who would be interested:
http://www.gcbf.com/
Always a great time. Sometimes there are odd beers like "Pumpkin Ale", wine beers, or "Coffee beer" being sampled. On the other extreme, there are lots of great IPA and lagers available to test. Overall though, lots of vendors, lots of samples, and a great time in the sun.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Big Rock Jack Rabbit, low carb, low cal and only 3.9%.

Nice 'n light.


----------



## jackinmac (Apr 12, 2005)

Molson Canadian
Lucky
MGD
Corona


My drinking of beer is limited. I've learned to love scotch though =)


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

Bohemian. It's from Saskatchewan, you can find it downtown in Toronto. 

La Fin du monde is good but I'm not a fan of maudite.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

There is a disturbing lack of sleemans cream ale on tap ion calgary.

adn yes i am drunk.

yes it's a sunday.

but damnit, they were SISTERS!!!!


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Default: Bass Pale Ale

Guinness only at a good pub.

And the Beer Store has Red Cap stubbies on sale this week.

Take off hoser!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mac-man6 said:


> Bohemian. It's from Saskatchewan, you can find it downtown in Toronto.


Ah yes, good old Boh. Grew up on that stuff and still like it. That and Pil, at the time both brewed by Sicks Breweries.


----------



## dthompson101 (Jan 16, 2001)

Mill Street Breweries - Organic Beer.

This is some of the best beer I have ever had! It's a little pricey, the bottles are small, but it's worth it.

However I usually stick with the sleeman brands regularly. A very good beer set in my opinion


----------



## pupil of life (May 16, 2005)

Definately Sleemans(Honey Brown, Cream Ale, Sliver Creek), the brewery is a 5min drive from my house... 

MGD, Heineken, Moosehead


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll add that Shaftsbury Cream Ale is about the best I've tasted of the cream ales, but tastes absolutely horrible in a bottle. Find it on tap if you have the chance.

I went looking around for Sleeman's Original Draught on Friday after work. Couldn't find it, so I got myself some Boddington's, Guiness, and Tetley's only to discover that my wife was looking around for the stuff unsuccessfully too. She ended up getting a case of Honey Brown, mentioning that they are introducing the stuff here Sunday, and have tasters available from 2:00 -4:00. Of course I was there first thing, got a case, but I was somewhat unimpressed. Honey Brown and Cream Ale are still Sleeman's best.

On the bright side, I've got more than enough beer to last me a few weeks though.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Best beer ice cold in a 500ml can on a hot summer day (gotta be straight from a cooler packed with ice): Stella, Heineken, Canadian

We have a "retro" beer fridge outfitted with a draft system in the home and usually have a keg of Amsterdam Blond or Muskoka Premium Lager on tap for the hot summer days.

Some Favorite Winter beers: Smithwicks, Rickard's Red

Some Favorite US beers on Tap: Sam Adams, Anchor (Steam)

Unique Canadian Micro Beer: Maudite

Unique Foreign: Krolsch from Cologne Germany

It goes on and on...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll almost always choose a McAuslan's first: St. Ambroise, St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout (truly delicious if you're into that kind of thing), Griffon Blonde. 

But when it gets really hot, white beers are especially refreshing: Blanche de Chambly is probably the best in Canada, but Boreale's version is surprisingly good (it's usually an unexceptional brewery, IMO).

La Fin du Monde or Maudite for an almost wine-like experience.

Imports: Guinness, Pilsner Urquell. The occasional Leffe.

Montreal brewpubs: Reservoir, Dieu du Ciel and Le Sergent Recruteur have all wowed me with their stuff.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I picked up some of the low carb beer from Sleemans called Clear (2.5 carbs 4% alcohol) It was to share with my neighbour who is on a diet. Never tried low carb beer before, so I had trouble comparing it. It was OK, similar to Near Beer (de-alcoholized beer from the supermarket) No after taste, no buzz. I bought a 12 of it and wished I only got a 6. Good guest beer.

Oh, for the golfers out their. If you freeze those Molson Shots (small narrow cans), they will stay frosty until the 12th hole!


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

my default beer is rickard's red. 

ah, my first bottle of the stuff was when i traded 3 cigarettes for 2 bottles of the stuff when i was a lad at the local park after hours... those were the days!

patio weather, i enjoy a hoegaarden. especially in those b i g glasses.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

I bought the new Sleeman's draught this past weekend and it was quite nice, an upgrade from Corona and MGD.

Thankfully it is a far cry from the CLEAR crap they unleashed a while back. Wow, was that absolutely horrible sewer water stuff or what?

When I'm pubbing it [once a month with my younger bro'] it's usually Kilkenny because you sit around yapping, slowly sipping away. We chase a few with a shot of fine single malt. I prefer Cnoc, but usually in 40-ozers, not single servings! ;-)

Rickard's Red is fine in a pinch.

The Sleeman's and the like is for flaking on the back deck downing one after the other.


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

I've found the best beer is a free beer (what ever kind  ),but prefer Guinness and on the cheap my hometown favorate is Lakeport.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

*¿Dónde está la cerveza fina?*

My default beer is usually Blue, but you just can't beat an ice cold Corona or Sol in the dead heat. With or without lime, doesn't matter to me, as long as its cold.

Trev


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone else here find the major breweries crap like blue, OV, Canadian just fizzy garbage? I mean, I'm no beer snob, almost any beer will do, but none of these thank you.


Why is American beer like making love to your [insert significant other here] in a canoe?


It's f$%&ing close to water!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacAndy said:


> Does anyone else here find the major breweries crap like blue, OV, Canadian just fizzy garbage?


Well, yes, but I include Rickard's Red (aka Yet Another Molson Product, With Some Brown In It) and imports such as Heineken (which is as "major" as you can get).


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I like Moosepee, I mean Moosehead.
Stella is also up there


----------



## mackoroni (May 16, 2005)

Ah I used to love beer, can't drink it anymore because I have a gluten intolerance (no wheat, barely or rye), and found this out just when I was beginning to define my preferred palate.

I used to love Stella Artois, Keith’s Pale Ale, there was a really nice summer beer I had in Quebec city, brewed locally that was excellent, damn if I can remember the name, it was a white blonde brew and delish! I mostly went for pale lagers, pilsners and ale’s, I found darker brews to be a little bitterer, I preferred a lighter taste. And would sometimes go for a Heineken, even though it’s kinda skunky.

Now I drink La Messagère, a gluten free beer produced at a microbrewery/Inn/Spa in Quebec and recently available at the LCBO. It’s not like the real thing, but I’ve gotten used to it, hopefully one day there will be some pill I can take (similar in function to a lactose tablet) and beer and I will be reunited.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Red Cap for me, love the little stubbies, brings back memories  That and it has very little int he way of preservatives ... any beer that says Light/Dry/Draft on it for me generally gives me a KILLER hangover, even if I have only 1 or 2 of them, so I try to stick with the local type stuff as they generally have more wholesome ingredients LOL


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

When I go to the Bahamas (not during the summer) I drink Kalik. Pronouced "click". I'm hoping the LLBO can bring it out to BC.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

First its Tetleys, then Guiness, and last Caffreys. I cant stand Molson, of Labatts, I stay very far away from those whenever I can


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Warsteiner (best beer of all time),
Bitburger,
Becks,
Dab,
Lowenbrau,
Kronenberg 1664

see a trend?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Lakeport Wee Willy in Ontario,
John Clancy in New Brunswick


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Kilkenny is my usual, but there are a lot of decent ales out there to choose from. I'll have Guinness from a reputable pub.

And ice-cold Hoegaarden in that special giant glass is the greatest thing to have on a really hot day.










Mmmmmm..... crisp...


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

*mmmmmmmmmm Beer....*

Hockley Ale is a wonderful litle micro that I've been enjoying lately here in Ontario. Wonderfully refreshing with a bit of bitter hop. My Summer 05 beer fo' sho'...

Other than that Guiness and Boddington's @ the local Irish pubs, Belgian Monk beers is a favorite (even UniBroue (sp)) from Quebec).


InsomniMac

-A beer snob's beer snob


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

steamwhistle


----------

